# Tyson and Toby on Morning Show



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 19, 2008)

Actual segment doesnt start till 3:05






Lol they did'nt even let Tyson finish at the end.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 19, 2008)

Tyson is working in a ... hedgefront??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow it must be difficult trying to solve a cube BLD in that kind of environment! My hat off to Tyson for doing as well as he did.


----------



## brunson (Jun 19, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Tyson is working in a ... hedgefront??


Hedge Fund.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow it must be difficult trying to solve a cube BLD in that kind of environment! My hat off to Tyson for doing as well as he did.


I've solved blind in talent shows at my school in front of everyone. It's not that hard when blindfolded, because you can't see anyone.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 20, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow it must be difficult trying to solve a cube BLD in that kind of environment! My hat off to Tyson for doing as well as he did.
> ...


Nice logic here  So if you can't solve it blindfolded (in front of an audience), it would be even harder to do it without the blindfold? 

No comment on the video yet, I cannot watch it now


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow it must be difficult trying to solve a cube BLD in that kind of environment! My hat off to Tyson for doing as well as he did.
> ...


It's not the solving in front of everyone that I'm saying was hard. I'm talking about the nature of the conversation going on around him, the questions he's being asked while solving (and he's answering!), the whole atmosphere of the TV show, everything. I think that's what makes his situation hard.

I've done some BLD solving while holding conversations with people. It's a little harder (but not a lot - I've gotten successful and reasonably fast solves that way). But I would think doing it on a TV show like this would take it to a whole new level.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 20, 2008)

brunson said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson is working in a ... hedgefront??
> ...



...whats that?


----------



## brunson (Jun 20, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedge_fund

It's kind of like a mutual fund with much higher risk, the possibility for much greater return and usually only open to the very wealthy.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 20, 2008)

brunson said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedge_fund
> 
> It's kind of like a mutual fund with much higher risk, the possibility for much greater return and usually only open to the very wealthy.



w/e that means... 

anyway, yea theres alot of pressure on you when people are talking to you asking questions and on natonal tv >.>

Well why didnt the guy give hima stackmat timer to borrow lol.

anyway good job.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow it must be difficult trying to solve a cube BLD in that kind of environment! My hat off to Tyson for doing as well as he did.



And the numbers being said all around, considering he uses a system of numbers.

Solving for a camera can be nerveracking. When I was on the local news here, the best time I could get was 28 >_<


----------



## SD14 (Jun 21, 2008)

dang did you all see that little kid his hands move faster than my fingers, but anyway good job tyson and your brother i didnt know you all taught will smith that is awsome


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 21, 2008)

During the 3-3-3:
"Don't blink or you'll miss it."

I don't have a 2 second blink -_-

I've also noticed that no one can leave Tyson alone during a BLD solve. All you do is either stop talking for 100 seconds or talk to Toby. Next time one of you guys is asked to do a BLD solve on TV bring huge sound cancelling headphones and a muzzle for the host.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it just me, or does that speedstacking freak look like his hand are in fastfoward when he's stacking?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Same reason our fingers look fastforwarded when we speedsolve. We put a lot of practice into it and after a while it should seem like we're going at inhuman speeds.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> During the 3-3-3:
> "Don't blink or you'll miss it."
> 
> I don't have a 2 second blink -_-



It's just an expression, dude.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 21, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > During the 3-3-3:
> ...



In baseball, it's actually true when they're pitching haha. You blink in around 0.4 seconds, and the pitch is around 0.3x. (From Sport Science on discovery channel lol).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



Yup. I was actually at a baseball game today

A batter for the Mariners(Other team) foul tipped a ball right into his face.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 23, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Cool! I was at a yankee game last week There was an Arod 2-run homer but unfortunately no balls to the face


----------



## hdskull (Jun 23, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> ^^ Same reason our fingers look fastforwarded when we speedsolve. We put a lot of practice into it and after a while it should seem like we're going at inhuman speeds.



I still think the speedstacking looks more exaggerating. It's just so fast.


----------

